
CMU ML Minecraft Competition - macsj200
http://minerl.io/competition/
======
eambutu
Love the initiative! There has been really awesome work by OpenAI and Deepmind
recently in OpenAI/AlphaStar, but I find it all pretty impractical until
people figure out how to train those models without thousands of GPU's over
weeks. IMO, it's either huge breakthroughs in simulations, or sample-efficient
RL.

